# Insane fordite



## CjG78 (Oct 15, 2021)

G'day!
Received a nice piece of kenwirth fordite with lumps and bumps. Cast in black epoxy resin. I added ebonite sleeves to ensure I could get threads on it.
Ebonite finials and section. Ca finish. 
Jowo #6 nib.
Such an awesome piece of material.


----------



## Penultimate (Oct 15, 2021)

That’s beautiful. It looks like a big pen.


----------



## PatrickR (Oct 15, 2021)

Nice work with a great material.


----------



## TDahl (Oct 15, 2021)

Beautiful pen Casey. I especially like the finish on the section and the finials. The threads look crisp as well. Nice job.


----------



## jrista (Oct 16, 2021)

That is some truly great fordite! Its really hard to find the true "Detroit Agate" stuff that actually looks like agate these days... So much of it is either fake (manufactured) and just simple layers, or the less interesting stuff that is mostly flat layers with a few curls here and there. This kind of true agate-like material is darn rare.

Beautiful pen, for sure! I think you put that rarity to excellent use!


----------



## howsitwork (Oct 16, 2021)

looks wonderful . Nice lines and finish too Casey.


----------



## Penchant 4 (Oct 16, 2021)

As jrista said, your writing instrument looks great with the quite rare "Fordite".  Decades ago, I worked in a store that carried Fordite.  Then it was called Paint Rock.  $0.25 to $0.50 a pound (not a misprint); and could not give it away.

Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## RichAldrich (Oct 16, 2021)

Great pen!


----------



## magpens (Oct 16, 2021)

For lack of a better response . . . . F*A*N*T*A*S*T*I*C !!!!

Did it really originate at Kenworth ?


----------



## CjG78 (Oct 16, 2021)

magpens said:


> For lack of a better response . . . . F*A*N*T*A*S*T*I*C !!!!
> 
> Did it really originate at Kenworth ?


Thanks Mal, yes it did! Not too sure which factory


----------



## howsitwork (Oct 16, 2021)

Casey

maybe about time to wash the CA off that forefinger though or to use a display stand? The hand does give a really good perspective on size though.

Everything is relative though - One of my friends has “fingers like cows **** “ to quote the local Yorkshire expression so in his hands it would,look like a tooth pick!  forgive the vulgarity folks  how interesting the site filters out the phrase !  let’s try boobies instead


----------



## CjG78 (Oct 16, 2021)

howsitwork said:


> Casey
> 
> maybe about time to wash the CA off that forefinger though or to use a display stand? The hand does give a really good perspective on size though.
> 
> Everything is relative though - One of my friends has “fingers like cows **** “ to quote the local Yorkshire expression so in his hands it would,look like a tooth pick!  forgive the vulgarity folks  how interesting the site filters out the phrase !  let’s try boobies instead


I go for a 'beauty and the beast' approach


----------



## sorcerertd (Oct 16, 2021)

That is absolutely gorgeous and certainly one if the nicest pieces of fordite I've seen!!  It's not too often I hear it called Detroit Agate (mostly in the jewelry craft).


----------



## moke (Oct 17, 2021)

That is probably the coolest pen you have made and you have made some awesome pens.  I have never used nor would not know where to get fordite,  I get it is layers and layers of paint.....but is it durable...paint certainly isn't all that hard by nature......


----------



## CjG78 (Oct 20, 2021)

moke said:


> That is probably the coolest pen you have made and you have made some awesome pens.  I have never used nor would not know where to get fordite,  I get it is layers and layers of paint.....but is it durable...paint certainly isn't all that hard by nature......


Thanks mate.
So think of each layer being baked on at 55° f, it is quite hard but extremely chippy, as the paint is the only form of bond. Heat while turning or drilling expands the layers and makes blowouts very common. 
I prefer using fordite that is cast in resin, which holds it all together and makes for a much more stable turn. Still have to avoid heat. Light passes with the sharpest tool is needed also. Negative rake carbide is the best tool to use


----------



## duncsuss (Oct 20, 2021)

CjG78 said:


> Thanks mate.
> So think of each layer being baked on at 55° f, it is quite hard but extremely chippy, as the paint is the only form of bond. Heat while turning or drilling expands the layers and makes blowouts very common.
> I prefer using fordite that is cast in resin, which holds it all together and makes for a much more stable turn. Still have to avoid heat. Light passes with the sharpest tool is needed also. Negative rake carbide is the best tool to use


I have a few pieces of Kenworth, really must find somebody who will cast them for me. I like how the black resin makes the colours pop!


----------

